# cool site for bloodlines



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

http://pitbull-family.com/bloodlines-f27/

talks about how each bloodline was started...pretty cool site


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

That's just another forum. Lots of forums have a bunch of threads on historic dogs. JMO.


----------



## PitbullGR (Sep 1, 2008)

Very nice Bravo!


----------



## chance77 (Aug 27, 2008)

yeah thats where i came acroos the artical on "RUSHIN' BILL'S GR. CH. 35".. they have some good info on that site


----------

